# Fantastic Book



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello,

Just got this from Amazon.

Wonderful Book

(Fine Woodworking On) *Making and Modifying Machines*

Taunton Press ISBN 0-918804-43-4

Contents page attached FYI

Is there a good books thread somewhere that I should add it to ?

Bill


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

steamingbill said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just got this from Amazon.
> 
> ...


Have to stand on my head to read it!:haha:


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

I think you would also enjoy the work of Matthias Wandel at Woodgears.ca.
He has a lot of machines and I have built his pantograph with a trim router. It works really good.


----------



## SebastopolSlim (Oct 1, 2010)

It's upside down because it was posted in Australia and you live in the US...


----------



## USMC_Buckaroo (Oct 31, 2012)

SebastopolSlim said:


> It's upside down because it was posted in Australia and you live in the US...



Too funny....thought the very same thing. 


*Buck.*


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

SebastopolSlim said:


> It's upside down because it was posted in Australia and you live in the US...


Believe it or not that thought crossed my mind! Wasn't going to admit it though.:yes4:


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Dmeadows said:


> Have to stand on my head to read it!:haha:


I just inverted my monitor. Thinking about mounting it to a lazy Susan--would be much easier to build a Rube Goldberg device than to simply click on View-->Rotate-->Clockwise twice. 

earl


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I printed the page out.
:sarcastic:


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I liked Earl's idea.. always looking for another woodworking project!

Seriously, does look like an interesting book. Maybe when the library gets a copy! Not gonna pay $40 for it.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

steamingbill said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just got this from Amazon.
> 
> ...


Wow - everything there but 'build your own steam-powered aeroplane'. I don't think there's a books thread here, but it's a very good idea. Why not post a review on Amazon and post the link back here? You could of course scan all the rest of it and post that here...


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

What is the print date on the Book>
Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

dated Apr 1, 1986===27 years old

Amazon.com: Making and Modifying Machines: Books

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Making and Modifying Machines (Fine Woodworking On)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...&ie=UTF8&qid=1360372449&sr=1-1&condition=used

==



woodie26 said:


> What is the print date on the Book>
> Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Dmeadows said:


> Have to stand on my head to read it!:haha:


Hi Duane - open the pdf and under the "View" menu there is a "Rotate display" option.


----------



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

woodie26 said:


> What is the print date on the Book>
> Thanks


Printed 1986

There are a few reviews on Amazon already - have a look - nothing I can write will add to the already significant praise.

Making and Modifying Machines (Fine Woodworking On): Fine Woodworking: 9780918804433: Amazon.com: Books

One reviewer said that the book was from Tauntons "glory days" - interesting comments suggesting that fine woodworking is not as revered as it used to be 25 years ago

I'd give it 5 stars

2nd hand copies available, my 2nd hand copy plus postage to Australia was $40 - happy to spend it. Lots of good ideas in there.

Even if you dont build anything its a really good enjoyable read 

Regards

Bill


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi Duane - open the pdf and under the "View" menu there is a "Rotate display" option.


Thanks, John, but I already knew that!


----------



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

.......... and heres another one

40 power tools you can make 

40 Power Tools You Can Make (Woodworking Classics Revisited) : Paperback : Elman Wood, P A Messinger, W C Lammey, Walter E Burton, E S Harris, James L LeSuer : 9781933502205

Does have a disclaimer at the front saying that health and safety standards have improved markedly since the original book was written and that the book should be read for enjoyment rather than treated as a manual for making your own tools.

I recognise a lot of the articles in the book as being the same as in the vintage projects site

Very interesting

Bill


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

I printed the page, but it came out upside down too.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

FD_Cox said:


> I printed the page, but it came out upside down too.


Rotate the printer.

:nhl_checking:

LOL


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

rwl7532 said:


> Rotate the printer.
> 
> :nhl_checking:
> 
> LOL


Or move to Australia


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rwl7532 said:


> Rotate the printer.
> 
> :nhl_checking:
> 
> LOL



Or the scanner.......VBG.


----------

